# Anyone use English Mastiffs for LGD's?



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 24, 2012)

*I adopted a shepherd mix before I had livestock and he is TERRIFIC at keeping the "bad animals" away. Unfortunately he isn't good with the livestock either, thinks of them more like breakfast. I then got an English Mastiff puppy because I saw and fell in love with them while I was working at a vet hospital. My E. Mastiff has grown to be the most amazing livestock guardian dog, my shepherd taught her all of the right things and none of the bad. She is attentive and chases down coyotes, bobcats, etc. but is also great with the chickens and other animals. I am having a really hard time finding any more E. Mastiffs in my area (that aren't $2000) and was thinking about breeding her (she is registered and would be bred to a registered male) and keeping 2-3 of the pups, (we just moved to a 10 acre property and it's too big for her to patrol by herself). 

I guess my question is has anyone else had experience with this breed, and do ya'll think I could sell any of the "extra" (assuming there is any) pups as LGD's?*


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 24, 2012)

No comment on the breed for LGD.

But, before you try to breed her, have her tested with all the necessary health screenings for that breed. Hips, elbows, eyes, etc. She has to be healthy to produce long lived, healthy pups. Also, require that the male be health screened as well and that they both have high scores.  It's not just about registery papers, health matter, especially with those kind of dogs.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 24, 2012)

> I guess my question is has anyone else had experience with this breed, and do ya'll think I could sell any of the "extra" (assuming there is any) pups as LGD's?


Firstly, congrats on him working out for you and keeping the animals at bay and away from your livestock.

But.....the answer is no. Do not sell them as LGD's. They are not LGD's and they really don't make good LGD's. The only dogs that make good Livestock Guard Dogs are, in fact, LGD breeds that were bred to do this for hundreds of years.

I'm sure that you've have people on here that will say that there dog is a great LGD but it's not the case. What makes an LGD is not just being able to bark at or kill an animal. It's alot more than that and it would take time to get into it and really explain what an LGD IS. And people that have never had an LGD do no understand and do not get it. I tell those people to go get an LGD breed and give it a year or two and they will see exactly what I'm talking about.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 24, 2012)

PendergrassRanch said:
			
		

> No comment on the breed for LGD.
> 
> But, before you try to breed her, have her tested with all the necessary health screenings for that breed. Hips, elbows, eyes, etc. She has to be healthy to produce long lived, healthy pups. Also, require that the male be health screened as well and that they both have high scores.  It's not just about registery papers, health matter, especially with those kind of dogs.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Dec 24, 2012)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> PendergrassRanch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------

